# Lucky #7 Turkey Box Call



## ghost1066 (Jan 3, 2014)

This was a just to see if I could do it call. It is a spalted elm body with black walnut sides and paddle inlaid with poplar and some black mystery wood. I took a pair of dice and thinned them down to under 1/8" then inlaid them in the paddle. I added a small strip of bocote to the end of the body and then a cap of walnut.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 3, 2014)

goslin99 said:


> Is there anything you don't make?? Nice!



Yep money.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## longbeard (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome looking call Tommy. Love the dice, inlays, great job.
If i may ask, how much do you charge for your calls


Harry


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 3, 2014)

longbeard said:


> Awesome looking call Tommy. Love the dice, inlays, great job.
> If i may ask, how much do you charge for your calls
> 
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry, They start around $45 for an ERC and go up depending on what someone wants. Most run $60-$75 high end is $150


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2014)

I bet this one is $200 - Man great work and idea on the dice that is sweet!!


----------



## dukdawg999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice looking call.


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 4, 2014)

Man that thing is nice. One day will have to try my hand at one of those. Just wouldnt know where to start. LOL


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you do any trading Tommy? I love the call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 4, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Do you do any trading Tommy? I love the call.


Always up for a trade but it wouldn't be this exact call. I sold it but the guy that bought it said it couldn't have dice on it so I still have the paddle and am finishing a similar body. It has spalted maple body and walnut sides but no inlay on sides. But I can always build something just for you that is not a problem.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 5, 2014)

If you want, we can work something out and take it to the trade forum. Pm me what sizes you would be interested in, and I will tell you what I have. thanks Chuck.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds good start a thread and we will get you something going. What I can use most is just call blank sizes in some wood I don't have we will work out the details.


----------

